
Show HN: Tomato-Pie – A New UI for Pomodoro Technique - timqian
https://github.com/t9tio/tomato-pie
======
companyhen
There's a typo on your alert.

"You are doing an tomato now, if you start a new one, the urrent one will be
abandoned."

It should be "a tomato" and "current"

~~~
timqian
Thanks for pointing it out

